# dotnet et MacOs X



## marsu_381 (31 Janvier 2004)

Salut
Existe t il un framework .net pour mac os ?
marci


----------



## Gallenza (2 Février 2004)

tout ce que je peux te dire c'est qu'il y a deux projets libres très controversés d'implémentation de .net.
Certains disent il le faut pour assurer la pérénité des OS libres puisqu'ils seront compatibles avec la plateforme qui serait encore la plus utilisée...d'autres(comme moi?) que perdre du temps à réimplémenter des technologies de merde c'est con, voire très con, alors qu'on devrait les rendre marginales et imposer d'autres standars ouverts et performants eux.
Donc les 2 projets : mono et dotgnu


----------



## renaud_ (3 Février 2004)

Et maintenant, Gallenza va nous expliquer pourquoi .net est une technologie de merde et non performante ...

Pour répondre à la question originale, oui il y a une implémentation de .net sur OsX (et FreeBSD) faite par la R&amp;D de MS, ca s'appelle ROTOR : http://www.sscli.net
Attention, par contre, ca pese lourd et y'a pas (encore ?) les WinForms.


----------



## marsu_381 (4 Février 2004)

merci pour les reponses.

Dot net n'est pas si ferme que ca puisqu il existe des solutions compatibles concurrente et libre.De plus .net n'est pas plus ferme que java. c# a ete normaliser, il me semble avoir lu qu'il n'est pas la proprieter de MS aors qu'il me semble que Java reste la propiété de Sun.


----------



## Gallenza (5 Février 2004)

Utilisez dotnet si ça vous chante, mais c'est vous qui pleurerez pas moi.


----------

